# Are you attracted to females who are 10/10, too beautiful, too sexy, & too flawless?



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Before I got my self hooked to MGTOW, never have I been attracted to females who are too beautiful or flawless. I never found 10/10 females attractive although 99% of the other guys found them attractive. Females at the 4-6/10 scale are the ones who are most attractive to me either sexually or non-sexually. I feel nothing looking at those 10/10 super model type females. This is also with the case for female celebrities or actors. I never felt any strong emotion of attraction to these people.

Even in public places where a near "perfect" 10/10 female walks by and everybody else stares at her, I'm usually the only one who doesn't stare, maybe just a quick glimpse but never a stare. Sometimes I watch these beauty pageants like Miss Universe, Miss International, etc., not a single female candidate I find attractive at all.

I think it's because there is always a trade-off whenever the female is too "perfect". This reminds me of that scene in American Psycho which could be very well true:


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

I do only because of their 10/10 looks


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

No, too many strings attached. Maybe if they actually had a good personality but I find the vast majority of them are stuck up and expect to marry a millionaire and lay around the house spending tons of money all day long.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I need East or someone to make a witty, sarcastic response for me.

In the mean time. Dumb as ****.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I need East or someone to make a witty, sarcastic response for me.
> 
> In the mean time. Dumb as ****.


Looked like English but not sure what the hell you're trying to say. :blank


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> Looked like English but not sure what the hell you're trying to say. :blank


This thread is dumb as ****, East is a user on this forum.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

You can be attracted to 10/10 or 0/10. Being attracted to and having compatible personalities, interests, etc. are two different things. The more you focus on 10/10, the more you exclude people who could have been a really good match.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No. I would not rate anyone 10 out of 10. It simply does not exist in this world. I am also a bit realistic. I am far from being perfect myself so why would I expect perfection from a girl?

I have also noticed that if I really like a girl, her looks are not that important to me. I really loved a girl that was almost as tall as me and got a lot of weight in the past year. Everyone told me she is under my level in any department. I still find her attractive although I wish I didn't.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Again with the females, man! I'm attracted to most males that are attractive. Doesn't have to be 10/10. Again, male humans that are 10/10 sometimes intimidate me. But the males can also be too "pretty" as in, stuck up pretty much and I'd look like a troll next to the males. I like to date within my standards as im not a 10/10 **** sapiens.
@sad vlad, love your response. To hell with ratings.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't recall ever seeing a 10/10 walk by. My rating scale must be broken. Don't know where you go to get such a thing fixed. Needs a specialist. I can't grasp perfection.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

If you don't see flaws, you just need to look deeper.
(edit: I mean the flawless ones are often crazy)


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I try not to quantify women's bodies. Still, of course I love looking at women I find to be very attractive. But I wouldn't feel comfortable being with one who looked like something out of a magazine. Hell, one of my favorites, I'll admit, is a stripper, and I'm so far removed from that lifestyle and scene.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Any female I'm attracted to is 10/10 in my book. I don't go by the standard book because it is often wrong about who is attractive and who isn't.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I need East or someone to make a witty, sarcastic response for me.
> 
> In the mean time. Dumb as ****.


What's dumb about it and what's with the hostility? What I'm only trying to say is that I don't find females who are almost near "perfect" attractive. For some weird reason I find having some imperfections in females as attractive.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> No. I would not rate anyone 10 out of 10. It simply does not exist in this world. I am also a bit realistic. I am far from being perfect myself so why would I expect perfection from a girl?
> 
> I have also noticed that if I really like a girl, her looks are not that important to me. I really loved a girl that was almost as tall as me and got a lot of weight in the past year. Everyone told me she is under my level in any department. I still find her attractive although I wish I didn't.


No they do exist, her dad is probably a millionaire and she is probably one too. She likely was pushed from birth to be the best at everything plus has great genetics and went to some ivy league school. Are you really going to think you have a shot with someone like this, and even if you did the process of keeping them is a 3 person job in itself.

I think most people reading this are going by 10/10 just on looks - but a true 10/10 is more than that, also 10/10 for personality, for education, for house, vehicles, life goals, fitness, all that kind of crap.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

10/10 transcends this world


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This thread is dumb as ****, East is a user on this forum.


LOL!! Just because you don't like the thread doesn't mean you should come in to talk ****.
Come on now? Why post something like that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Setolac said:


> What's dumb about it and what's with the hostility? What I'm only trying to say is that I don't find females who are almost near "perfect" attractive. For some weird reason I find having some imperfections in females as attractive.





the collector said:


> LOL!! Just because you don't like the thread doesn't mean you should come in to talk ****.
> Come on now? Why post something like that.


Because it's my opinion. And it is dumb. Truly. Assuming that attractive women are going to have a certain personality and less attractive women are going to have a certain personality. Dumb.

Rating people on a number scale is also dumb, as an aside. Referring to women as females all the time purely so you can psychologically distance yourself from them is also... Interesting. I don't care about that latter thing though, just pointing it out while I'm listing things.


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

No , my eyes and **** couldn't handle the enormous power level.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I've never seen a 10/10. 9s are a rarity. But I would definitely be attracted to a 10/10. Who wouldn't?? I would love to flaunt her to the world and show people that I am king.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Because it's my opinion. And it is dumb. Truly. Assuming that attractive women are going to have a certain personality and less attractive women are going to have a certain personality. Dumb.
> 
> Rating people on a number scale is also dumb, as an aside. Referring to women as females all the time purely so you can psychologically distance yourself from them is also... Interesting. I don't care about that latter thing though, just pointing it out while I'm listing things.


Thank you.
East wasnt needed after all.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Because it's my opinion. And it is dumb. Truly. Assuming that attractive women are going to have a certain personality and less attractive women are going to have a certain personality. Dumb.
> 
> Rating people on a number scale is also dumb, as an aside. *Referring to women as females all the time purely so you can psychologically distance yourself from them is also...* Interesting. I don't care about that latter thing though, just pointing it out while I'm listing things.


????


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Imbored21 said:


> ????


I could find quotes that further illustrate what I'm talking about, but the last time I did that I got told off by mods. So we'll have to leave this here. Also it's a waste of my time.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

the ones who are 9/10 are not reachable, they are professional models or actresses or they might be in your junior high or high school class and you still won't be able to talk to her simply because you are not worth her time when it comes to looks and lack of social skills, I was at the college library years ago and a good looking girl sits next to me and talks to me and I'm like Why in the world are you talking to me or even sitting next to me? She was asking me what country I'm from, she was talking to me in Spanish with a South American accent, she might not speak English so well, I felt embarrassed for the fact she was looking to talk to someone back to her in Spanish and I wouldn't be able to deliver a good conversation, she was too good looking to be sitting next to me or being seen around me, I thought she was white when I first saw her, I'm sure it wasn't a prank because I didn't see any characters around laughing or smiling. I talked to her 3 times at the same place just answering her questions in Spanish.

Then years before this a social white looking girl in college course used to turn around to talk to me and she was really hispanic and I would just answer her questions while she was smiling at me, she was so good looking like the other one and I felt nervous especially since a guy was sitting next to her and next to me and I would get really hot and have to take off my jacket, I don't know what the hell she really wanted, to get to know me? weird. she's too good looking to talk to me, I don't think she wanted to embarrass me, sometimes I just had my head down while answering her questions

I know my place, I'm not some cocky guy who thinks he's good looking and that he gets many girls, that's all a fairy story for many guys they create in their heads and brag about to their friends while they aren't even half attractive in the first place, they are just good at talking, I'm good at staying quiet, I'm not going to pretend I'm somebody, I'm not to try to impress somebody I shouldn't be hanging around with in the first place, some guys with extreme SA and lack of social skills are motivated after watching a romantic movie, they tell themselves they can do it then just embarrass themselves in the end, I'm smart, I know for a fact it takes experience, experiences that should of happened since childhood to teenage years which I lack, now I have accepted the fact I will remain like this,t, I have learned to like isolation and loneliness, I've become antisocial


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

I dunno...I prefer to date actual people more than perceived numbers. If I click with someone then so be it, why over complicate things with silly ratings or assumptions? Start seeing people as individuals and it gets a whole lot easier.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

From my experience, 10/10 women are the most friendliest people I ever met.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Not exactly. I like real world, down to earth looking women. Models and the like don't look attractive to me....they look too fake tbh lol


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

You think I'd be intimidated by an 18 year old female? I already warned her to be careful with her words. She'd be hesitant to post here.

And there's nothing wrong with the OP really.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

I respect East as a person here in this forum and I don't want to start unnecessary fights. I was just warning her not to post things that would would offend or hurt the feelings of others.

There's nothing wrong with my post because I am merely stating my personal preference. This might apply to some people here too or not.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

I've reached mild sas fame omg i'd like to thank all of you



Setolac said:


> You think I'd be intimidated by an 18 year old female? I already warned her to be careful with her words. She'd be hesitant to post here.
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with the OP really.


i didn't even read the op but i'm sure anything i could have said has already been done so

why in hell would i be hesitant to post here lol do you think /you/ intimidate me or smth with your *~*warnings*~*?? probably the only reason i didn't post some sass is bc i was complaining on my own thread


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd be afraid, Mr. Seto Kaiba.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

East said:


> I've reached mild sas fame omg i'd like to thank all of you
> 
> i didn't even read the op but i'm sure anything i could have said has already been done so
> 
> why in hell would i be hesitant to post here lol do you think /you/ intimidate me or smth with your *~*warnings*~*?? probably the only reason i didn't post some sass is bc i was complaining on my own thread


Why should there be animosity between us? More or less, we suffer from the same problem. That's why we're here in this forum.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Attractive? You betcha. Achievable? Sometimes. Sustainable, no. I want a girl that think like Rachel Maddow but looks like Megan Kelly. They are hard to find in my circles.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I need East or someone to make a witty, sarcastic response for me.
> 
> In the mean time. Dumb as ****.


lol, East, Prob Off, White Rabbit...would have enjoyed a response from any of them.

Anyway, I'm attracted to what I can relate to and I feel very imperfect, so 10/10 has never been my thing. I recognize them as 10/10 (in this thread where we reduce people to numbers) but I have zero romantic feelings for them and I don't fantasize about them, but I'm extremely attracted to girls with similar imperfections as me.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Setolac said:


> Why should there be animosity between us? More or less, we suffer from the same problem. That's why we're here in this forum.


gee gosh i dunno?? it's not like we have completely conflicting personalities and ideals, and it's not like you've ever posted anything offensive..........i'm just not sure why we're not besties??????


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Ratings are so weird. It feels like such a pointless thing to do, assign people as numbers, and having a way to categorise people already established beforehand. How do you separate a 9/10 from a 10/10? Or an 8.5/10? Do you do some calculations in your head, add up all the qualities, subtract the negatives and then come to a conclusion to what number they deserve? Do you start with 10/10 and subtract points as you find flaws? Or do you start from 1 and add points as you spot things you like?
"Mmmm yes, she'd be a solid 9/10 but her left eyebrow is slightly more straight and her elbows are too pointy. 7/10"


Anyway, to answer your question. Yes, I am attracted to attractive people. Even if I feel I'm not good enough for them.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Setolac said:


> You think I'd be intimidated by an 18 year old female? I already warned her to be careful with her words. She'd be hesitant to post here.
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with the OP really.





East said:


> gee gosh i dunno?? it's not like we have completely conflicting personalities and ideals, and it's not like you've ever posted anything offensive..........i'm just not sure why we're not besties??????


opcorn


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> lol, East, Prob Off, White Rabbit...would have enjoyed a response from any of them.
> 
> Anyway, I'm attracted to what I can relate to and I feel very imperfect, so 10/10 has never been my thing. I recognize them as 10/10 (in this thread where we reduce people to numbers) but I have zero romantic feelings for them and I don't fantasize about them, but I'm extremely attracted to girls with similar imperfections as me.





Persephone The Dread said:


> Because it's my opinion. And it is dumb. Truly. Assuming that attractive women are going to have a certain personality and less attractive women are going to have a certain personality. Dumb.
> 
> Rating people on a number scale is also dumb, as an aside. Referring to women as females all the time purely so you can psychologically distance yourself from them is also... Interesting. I don't care about that latter thing though, just pointing it out while I'm listing things.


This is a good thing. This makes me less shallow of a person and I do not give too much importance in physical appearance.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I find people that I am attracted to to be attractive. If I felt compelled to assign ratings for some reason, I'm not sure why I'd label somebody a '10' in the first place if I wasn't attracted to them. 


Setolac said:


> This is a good thing. This makes me less shallow of a person and I do not give too much importance in physical appearance.


That's not exactly so. This doesn't mean you're placing less importance on physical appearance, just that you perceive yourself as having less common preferences.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

The scale or rating merely serves as a representation of how attractive the person is. You shouldn't take it too seriously.


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

Setolac said:


> The scale or rating merely serves as a representation of how attractive the person is. You shouldn't take it too seriously.


Rating women is so high school.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I just bothered to watch the clip in the OP. Somehow, I don't think that those men were intended to be role models.

I wonder what the writers of American Psycho would think about someone being inspired to emulate the investment banker characters.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

My ex once told me that I was exactly his type, except for my skin tone. But, he said that was a good thing, because otherwise I would have been "boring."


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

I believe this is one of the very few positive traits that I have. I do not objectify females for I have not masturbated or looked at porn in years. I do not put females who are highly attractive in a pedestal. I wouldn't play favoritism or discriminate based on a female's looks. Like if I were to be the one in charge of hiring a person for a job position, highly attractive females wouldn't have an unfair upper-hand. Every female no matter how unattractive or attractive she is would be treated equally.

I am not like other guys who are shallow and put too much importance in looks. It's funny how the females in this thread tend not to appreciate this but instead they bash me for it.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Setolac said:


> I believe this is one of the very few positive traits that I have. I do not objectify females for I have not masturbated or looked at porn in years. I do not put females who are highly attractive in a pedestal. I wouldn't play favoritism or discriminate based on a female's looks. Like if I were to be the one in charge of hiring a person for a job position, highly attractive females wouldn't have an unfair upper-hand. Every female no matter how unattractive or attractive she is would be treated equally.
> 
> I am not like other guys who are shallow and put too much importance in looks. It's funny how the females in this thread tend not to appreciate this but instead they bash me for it.


female female female female female female *guys *female female female female

but yeah we should appreciate you


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Setolac said:


> I believe this is one of the very few positive traits that I have. I do not objectify females for I have not masturbated or looked at porn in years. I do not put females who are highly attractive in a pedestal. I wouldn't play favoritism or discriminate based on a female's looks. Like if I were to be the one in charge of hiring a person for a job position, highly attractive females wouldn't have an unfair upper-hand. Every female no matter how unattractive or attractive she is would be treated equally.
> 
> I am not like other guys who are shallow and put too much importance in looks. It's funny how the females in this thread tend not to appreciate this but instead they bash me for it.


What do you want, though? A medal?


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

What exactly is so offensive about calling females, females?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Too flawless?


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

So basically everyone else's 4-6/10s are your 10/10s. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder or whatever the ****.


----------



## Notgoingout (Mar 19, 2015)

“If there is love, smallpox scars are as pretty as dimples'' I think that might be Murakami... actually I think weirdly, it might be Stephen King. It's nice anyway. Am I attracted to women I consider really beautiful/perfect? Pretty sure I wouldn't turn down Angelina Jolie! For me it's about personality and shared values/passions/interests. However a girl with long, curly, red hair would be pretty sweet! Looks fade, intelligence and humour don't. (well, they last longer!!)


----------



## Notgoingout (Mar 19, 2015)

Also a girl who says stuff like 'golly' 'gee whiz'. Match that up with the red hair, nice set of lips and a distinctive nose and that's my 'perfect'. Unless you're asking do guys find girls the media tells us are hot, hot? In which case some vapid, big assed, bimbo who says 'like' 30 times a minute is not attractive. Yes i'm thinking of that Kardashian woman!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> What do you want, though? A medal?


Is it shiny? I like shiny things.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes I must breed strong offspring but sometimes aesthetically pleasing don't equal strong, they're gonna be dragon food


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

So, if a super hot girl wanted to ride your penis, would you say no?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe it's a defense mechanism for you? Subconsciously you feel you can't obtain these "10's". So you feel you are going to reject them first before they get a chance to do it to you? I often get these thoughts too, Like "wow she is so beautiful/intelligent/perfect she is way out of my league".


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

That's a loaded and trick question.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Raeden said:


> So, if a super hot girl wanted to ride your penis, would you say no?


Well that's a checkmate if I ever saw one.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Setolac said:


> That's a loaded and trick question.


I'm assuming you're responding to me with this post. It's not a "trick" question.

In your original post, you claimed that you weren't sexually attracted to super hotties. Presumably it'd be hard to get it up for a girl you weren't sexually attracted to, and thus you wouldn't take up a 10/10 on her offer for sex.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

You expect me to objectify females just as what other men would do. Unfortunately I am different. I do not treat females as mere sexual objects. You see, making love is different from just having sexual intercourse. Making love means you would do everything you can to satisfy your partner sexually because you love her and she would also do the same for you. This random 10/10 female you said that offers me sex wouldn't cut it for me. I want to make love not merely having sex. This is one of the very few positive traits that I have and it's a shame that not a lot of females appreciate this including females from this forum.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Setolac said:


> You expect me to objectify females just as what other men would do. Unfortunately I am different. I do not treat females as mere sexual objects. You see, making love is different from just having sexual intercourse. Making love means you would do everything you can to satisfy your partner sexually because you love her and she would also do the same for you. This random 10/10 female you said that offers me sex wouldn't cut it for me. I want to make love not merely having sex. This is one of the very few positive traits that I have and it's a shame that not a lot of females appreciate this including females from this forum.


And yet you're willing to disregard an incredibly beautiful person because of their looks. You are "rejecting" them based on physical attributes before getting to know their personalities. They could be really great people, but you wouldn't get with them because of how they look.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Setolac said:


> You expect me to objectify females just as what other men would do.


So, your final answer is that you wouldn't bang a hot girl?



Setolac said:


> This is one of the very few positive traits that I have and it's a shame that not a lot of females appreciate this including females from this forum.


You're MGTOW, though. Why do you care what girls on this forum think about you?

Besides, I think girls usually just expect that the guy they're having sex with actually likes them and isn't just using them as a living sex doll. You frequently mention how you don't objectify women on SAS as though you expect praise for just not being an *******.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

scooby said:


> And yet you're willing to disregard an incredibly beautiful person because of their looks. You are "rejecting" them based on physical attributes before getting to know their personalities. They could be really great people, but you wouldn't get with them because of how they look.


This is my own personal preference that is becoming out of my control because it has been a part of me. It's likened to sexual orientation. Like when a heterosexual prefers to be with a person of the opposite gender unlike a homosexual and you cannot tell him or her to choose otherwise, the same can be said for me where I prefer females who are not near perfect in looks. This is a very unique trait that not a lot of people appreciate enough. This makes me less of a shallow person.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Setolac said:


> This is my own personal preference that is becoming out of my control because it has been a part of me. It's likened to sexual orientation. Like when a heterosexual prefers to be with a person of the opposite gender unlike a homosexual and you cannot tell him or her to choose otherwise, the same can be said for me where I prefer females who are not near perfect in looks. This is a very unique trait that not a lot of people appreciate enough. This makes me less of a shallow person.


Actually it makes you just as shallow, just on the other end of the number chart. What's the difference between you rejecting "10s" and someone rejecting "1s"? You both use looks.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Raeden said:


> So, your final answer is that you wouldn't bang a hot girl?


This is a crude way of putting it and I am quite appalled that a female would put it this way, referring to people of the same gender as mere sexual objects. "Bang"? Seriously?



Raeden said:


> You're MGTOW, though. Why do you care what girls on this forum think about you?
> 
> Besides, I think girls usually just expect that the guy they're having sex with actually likes them and isn't just using them as a living sex doll. You frequently mention how you don't objectify women on SAS as though you expect praise for just not being an *******.


I only follow MGTOW ideologies that are beneficial for me, one that specifically fits the circumstances that I have in life.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Ohhhhhh, ****! He's flipping it back onto you!


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

scooby said:


> Actually it makes you just as shallow, just on the other end of the number chart. What's the difference between you rejecting "10s" and someone rejecting "1s"? You both use looks.


This doesn't make me shallow. This means I give more importance into what's deep inside a person rather than what's on the outside (physical appearance). You have to set your facts straight boy.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Setolac said:


> This doesn't make me shallow. This means I give more importance into what's deep inside a person rather than what's on the outside (physical appearance). You have to set your facts straight boy.


No you don't lol. Otherwise you wouldn't reject 10s. What about what's inside of them? You need to set your facts straight, male.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

raeden said:


> so, your final answer is that you wouldn't bang a hot girl?
> 
> *you're mgtow, though. Why do you care what girls on this forum think about you?
> *
> besides, i think girls usually just expect that the guy they're having sex with actually likes them and isn't just using them as a living sex doll. You frequently mention how you don't objectify women on sas as though you expect praise for just not being an *******.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Once again, I have to reiterate this because some people here do not seem to understand.

*I only follow MGTOW ideologies that are beneficial for me, one that specifically fits the circumstances that I have in life.*


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

scooby said:


> No you don't lol. Otherwise you wouldn't reject 10s. What about what's inside of them? You need to set your facts straight, male.


Tell me. Would you criticize a heterosexual for being attracted to people coming from the opposite sex? Would you criticize a homosexual for being attracted to people coming form the same sex?

You have to know that shallow and deep are antonyms and at the same time they are loose metaphorical terms used to denote something in this particular context. I give more importance into what's *deep* inside a person rather than what's on the *outside* (*shallow*).


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

@*Setolac* , you say you don't put women on a pedestal or treat them like they're overly special or under-special and yet still, you would supposedly act like you won the Nobel Peace prize if you just stuck your penis in a vagina just by the way you value sticking a penis into a vagina and claiming that as a grand "achievement". So yes, in essence, it would be like you were getting a medal or should receive one _regardless_ if she's a 10 or 11. Just as long as that penis is in there. How is that value? Sorry #toughtalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Setolac said:


> Tell me. Would you criticize a heterosexual for being attracted to people coming from the opposite sex? Would you criticize a homosexual for being attracted to people coming form the same sex?
> 
> You have to know that shallow and deep are antonyms and at the same time they are loose metaphorical terms used to denote something in this particular context. I give more importance into what's *deep* inside a person rather than what's on the *outside* (*shallow*).


The difference is, beautiful women are still women. They aren't another gender. You are disregarding them on the same superficial level (looks/outside). You seem to think just because they are beautiful, they can't be deep on the inside. You said yourself you are not sexually attracted to 10/10 attractive women. You are disregarding them before getting to know whats on the inside.

You are trying to convince yourself and everyone else that you are some noble and deep guy, while being the exact thing you claim you aren't.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Setolac said:


> This is a crude way of putting it and I am quite appalled that a female would put it this way, referring to people of the same gender as mere sexual objects. "Bang"? Seriously?


Sex doesn't always have to equal love and sometimes people just want to orgasm. As long as both people are on the same page regarding what's going on, then it's all good.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Sub consciously I already have my mind made up what I find attractive. Even 10/10 girls I don't find them all attractive. I tend to like girls between Id say 5-8 which is average or above average but not knockouts. Too perfect isn't easy to find you have to consider makeup and hair can change even less attractive girls then you count personality and interests and if they are nice or trouble and suddenly looks aren't everything. A girl I found perfect other guys said she has flaws so for me the perfect girl was imperfect to other guys we all have different ideas of perfection.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

scooby said:


> You are trying to convince yourself and everyone else that you are some noble and deep guy, while being the exact thing you claim you aren't.


I feel like Setolac understands that it would take a divine miracle for him to ever get a 7+/10, especially considering he describes his lack of superficiality to be among his "few good personality traits". He seems to think that he should get an award for having realistic standards and settling for an average girl.

A big part of the whole MGTOW movement from what I've seen emphasizes self-development. Perhaps he should instead divert his attention to developing more positive personality traits instead of constantly seeking praise for the lack of a few bad ones.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

coeur_brise said:


> @*Setolac* , you say you don't put women on a pedestal or treat them like they're overly special or under-special and yet still, you would supposedly act like you won the Nobel Peace prize if you just stuck your penis in a vagina just by the way you value sticking a penis into a vagina and claiming that as a grand "achievement". So yes, in essence, it would be like you were getting a medal or should receive one _regardless_ if she's a 10 or 11. Just as long as that penis is in there. How is that value? Sorry #toughtalk


You lost me in the Nobel Peace prize thing. Where is this coming from? I don't understand? You can't be talking about penises and vaginas in this part of the forum either because this is a 12+ year old forum according to the mods.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Raeden said:


> I feel like Setolac understands that it would take a divine miracle for him to ever get a 7+/10, especially considering he describes his lack of superficiality to be among his "few good personality traits". He seems to think that he should get an award for having realistic standards and settling for an average girl.


Yeah, it's pretty usual to have realistic standards. Most people would be like that, no? I know it'd take a good bit of luck for me to find someone who is extremely attractive and would want to hook up with me. I just don't try to convince others that I'm noble for not having a good chance. It's a delusion. An illusion of choice.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^^I was referring to the comment by probably offline about you getting recognition for your views on, not women, but females. But, according to the P in a V thread, its not concurrent that you value females above sex or are very confused.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

scooby said:


> The difference is, beautiful women are still women. They aren't another gender. You are disregarding them on the same superficial level (looks/outside). You seem to think just because they are beautiful, they can't be deep on the inside. You said yourself you are not sexually attracted to 10/10 attractive women. You are disregarding them before getting to know whats on the inside.
> 
> You are trying to convince yourself and everyone else that you are some noble and deep guy, while being the exact thing you claim you aren't.


Why would you want to force someone to be attracted to something he isn't attracted to? I am attracted to someone based on my innate personal preference. Would you force a heterosexual to be attracted to a person belonging to the same sex?

How about a person who is primarily strictly attracted to Asian females due to his own innate personal preference. Would you tell him that what he's doing is wrong and call him a racist because he isn't attracted to Black females?

Don't be ridiculous man.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

coeur_brise said:


> But, according to the P in a V thread, its not concurrent that you value females above sex or are very confused.


I don't know if you failed to read all of my posts in that thread but if you didn't, I suggest that you sharpen your reading comprehension. Read again post #4 in that thread.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Setolac said:


> Why would you want to force someone to be attracted to something he isn't attracted to? I am attracted to someone based on my innate personal preference. Would you force a heterosexual to be attracted to a person belonging to the same sex?
> 
> How about a person who is primarily strictly attracted to Asian females due to his own innate personal preference. Would you tell him that what he's doing is wrong and call him a racist because he isn't attracted to Black females?
> 
> Don't be ridiculous man.


Lmao. I don't care if you aren't attracted to women who are considered 10/10. I'm just calling you out for thinking you aren't shallow for judging someone based on their looks. I can be shallow too. I'm just not going to deny it in an attempt to appear noble. I'm not forcing you to do anything. And talk about a stretch, equating 10/10 women with homosexuality. You still aren't acknowledging that beautiful women are in fact still women. You think they are another species incapable of having a great personality just because they are beautiful. Or at least you lie to yourself about it to make yourself feel better about it.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

scooby said:


> Lmao. I don't care if you aren't attracted to women who are considered 10/10. I'm just calling you out for thinking you aren't shallow for judging someone based on their looks. I can be shallow too. I'm just not going to deny it in an attempt to appear noble. I'm not forcing you to do anything. And talk about a stretch, equating 10/10 women with homosexuality. You still aren't acknowledging that beautiful women are in fact still women. You think they are another species incapable of having a great personality just because they are beautiful. Or at least you lie to yourself about it to make yourself feel better about it.


Did you even watch the video that I have posted in the original post specifically at the :23 second mark? Listen to what Craig McDermott said. Never did I directly mention that near perfect highly beautiful females belong to another species. You are putting words into my mouth to make me look bad. There is however a correlation between a person's personality and his or her looks. A person's looks is indirectly proportional to a person's personality. I am not making a sweeping generalization and this does not apply all of the time however this has already been established as a general rule.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Setolac said:


> Did you even watch the video that I have posted in the original post specifically at the :23 second mark? Listen to what Craig McDermott said. Never did I directly mention that near perfect highly beautiful females belong to another species. You are putting words into my mouth to make me look bad. There is however a correlation between a person's personality and his or her looks. A person's looks is indirectly proportional to a person's personality. I am not making a sweeping generalization and this does not apply all of the time however this has already been established as a general rule.


If I'm putting words in your mouth, they're the words you're too afraid of saying yourself and have been trying to dance around having to say it directly. You are doing a good enough job of looking bad without my help. Sorry for not wanting to take part in your feel good parade about not being shallow. I do like how you had to mention that you didn't "directly" mention that attractive females are of another species.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I think Raeden just rekt you. Her reasoning is something fierce.

To answer the OP question; yes I do find 10/10 females sexually attractive. I mean who wouldn't? You've already defined them as being attractive so if you weren't attracted to them that would be weird.

But that doesn't mean I find them appealing, really. I have to get to know someone before they're really appealing to me and only if I feel a good wavelength off of them. Calichick for example, extremely attractive person, but wouldn't touch her with a ten foot pole because I really can't stand her personality. She could be all naked in front of me and I'd be like, "I'm out peace, gotta go get stuck in a tree or something."


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Is it shiny? I like shiny things.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Nobody "rekt" anybody here. Nothing's changed. I still stand my case that this unique trait that I have makes me less of a superficial person. This is a unique trait that a lot of people should appreciate.

We live in a world where people are going to criticize you for being superficial but when a guy comes along who appreciates more of what's inside rather than what's outside, he still get's criticized negatively. People will always find fault in everything and then bash you for it. It's quite sad that it is also evident here in this forum.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Setolac said:


> Nobody "rekt" anybody here. Nothing's changed. I still stand my case that this unique trait that I have makes me less of a superficial person. This is a unique trait that a lot of people should appreciate.
> 
> We live in a world where people are going to criticize you for being superficial but when a guy comes along who appreciates more of what's inside rather than what's outside, he still get's criticized negatively. People will always find fault in everything and then bash you for it. It's quite sad that it is also evident here in this forum.


No dude, she came along and asked if you would do a girl who was a 10/10 and you avoided answering the question. It's a simple yes or no.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Setolac said:


> when a guy comes along who appreciates more of what's inside rather than what's outside


Is that what you're doing? That's not what this thread looks like to me. To me it looks like you are focusing solely on the outside, and worse, judging that outside on an objective number scale rather than what you personally find attractive.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

I already answered the question and it's as if you are unable to comprehend my answer.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Is that what you're doing? That's not what this thread looks like to me. To me it looks like you are focusing solely on the outside, and worse, judging that outside on an objective number scale rather than what you personally find attractive.


Here's another one who's unable to fully comprehend what's written in this thread. I suggest you read everything again more carefully.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Setolac said:


> Here's another one who's unable to fully comprehend what's written in this thread. I suggest you read everything again more carefully.


If you believe I'm unable to comprehend your answer then reading it again will do no good. So why don't you try answering it more clearly.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

I already mentioned this somewhere in the thread. The scale or rating merely serves as a representation of how attractive the person is. You shouldn't over-analyse it and take it too seriously. This is only used for the sake of the discussion. It doesn't even have to be a number rating, it can even be in words like: not attractive, somewhat attractive, very attractive. And this based on my innate personal preference, what I personally find attractive.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Setolac said:


> I already answered the question and it's as if you are unable to comprehend my answer.





Setolac said:


> You expect me to objectify females just as what other men would do. Unfortunately I am different.





Raeden said:


> So, your final answer is that you wouldn't bang a hot girl?





Setolac said:


> This is a crude way of putting it and I am quite appalled that a female would put it this way, referring to people of the same gender as mere sexual objects. "Bang"? Seriously?


That's not an answer. That's dodging the bloody question. Not sure what's so difficult about answering yes or no.

Would you or would you not bang a hot girl? Answer the question.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

The original question is "So, if a super hot girl wanted to ride your penis, would you say no?"

This is a very vague question that can be interpreted in a lot of ways and all of the circumstances aren't mentioned in it wherein it wouldn't even matter whether my answer would be yes or no because of this, therefore it's going to receive a very unreliable answer from me in which my answer would be no.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Setolac said:


> The original question is "So, if a super hot girl wanted to ride your penis, would you say no?"
> 
> This is a very vague question that can be interpreted in a lot of ways and all of the circumstances aren't mentioned in it wherein it wouldn't even matter whether my answer would be yes or no because of this, therefore it's going to receive a very unreliable answer from me in which my answer would be no.


That's a cop out answer if I ever saw one. Anything to prevent yourself from actually answering the question straight.

Maybe try being around one for ten seconds so we can hear that you changed your mind to an unreliable yes.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Setolac said:


> The original question is "So, if a super hot girl wanted to ride your penis, would you say no?"
> 
> This is a very vague question that can be interpreted in a lot of ways and all of the circumstances aren't mentioned in it wherein it wouldn't even matter whether my answer would be yes or no because of this, therefore it's going to receive a very unreliable answer from me in which my answer would be no.


Then let me clarify. In *any* of the possible circumstances under which a hottie would want to have sex with you, would you ever take her up on that offer?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Setolac said:


> This is a good thing. This makes me less shallow of a person and I do not give too much importance in physical appearance.


Setolac, the problem isn't that you don't find 'conventionally attractive' women attractive (if that's even true), it's your reasoning for why you don't find 'conventionally attractive' women attractive. You claim they all have a set (undesirable) personality because of their physical appearance.

And it's not like you're not focussing on appearance, you are, you're still making judgements based purely on physical appearance. You're still basing your attraction to women around how they rate on a scale defined by society. If you weren't then you wouldn't feel the need to refer to women as 6s and 10s, because if it was based purely on what you think, no one else would understand.


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

Setolac said:


> The original question is "So, if a super hot girl wanted to ride your penis, would you say no?"
> 
> This is a very vague question that can be interpreted in a lot of ways and all of the circumstances aren't mentioned in it wherein it wouldn't even matter whether my answer would be yes or no because of this, therefore it's going to receive a very unreliable answer from me in which my answer would be no.


:lol

You go Setolac


----------

